# Lightspeed vs Lightspeed 3D



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

Hi all I amm getting to the stage where I need new arrows soon. What I was wondering as I am a average shooter or lower Shooting a Hoyt UE with sprials 28" @60lb .Am I going to really notice the diffrence between Lightspeed & Lightspeed 3D arrows? up to 55 yards?
Thanks


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

It all depends on how good you can shoot. If you suck then you wont notice any difference lol.


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

I guess thats what I was inplying for the average shooter will they notice it?


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

Well I had a buddy tell me that he couldn't tell the difference and honestly he couldn't because his low end arrows shot better than he could group at long distance. Some of the higher end arrows are more accurate than even the best shooters are capable of shooting them. When talking about a 50+ yard game, good arrows are a must if you plan to be very competitive.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

you will not notice a difference . I have shot both and actually the specs are not that much different between them.


----------



## jimb (Feb 17, 2003)

*I had both in my quiver last year*

I couldn't tell the difference. People really like fatboys and they are the same specs. as the lightspeed.


----------



## C.Callison (Jun 20, 2006)

I shoot Litespeeds out to 50 yards, and I have put up some good scores and won some shoots with them. I haven't shot the Litespeed 3ds. I didn't think the difference between the two was worth the extra cost. Or maybe I'am just not good enough to notice.


----------



## jmvaughn06 (Jan 10, 2009)

I just got a 1/2 dozen of lightspeeds and fletched them with mini blazers and put inserts in them with 100grn tips and they are flying like darts out of my 60lb triumph. I used to shoot GT22's but if these things hold up like they are I don't think i'll got back to a fatter shaft arrow.


----------



## nochance (Nov 27, 2008)

ozarksbuckslaye said:


> It all depends on how good you can shoot. If you suck then you wont notice any difference lol.


Probable no difference for me except for in my head. I am planning on getting the 3Ds and then I will have 1 less excuse


----------



## tagmaster10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I have shot both and I cannot tell a difference in the way they fly. The difference in specs are very min. They have been the best 3D arrows that I have used.


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

nochance said:


> Probable no difference for me except for in my head. I am planning on getting the 3Ds and then I will have 1 less excuse


Good choice. When I shot 3D and leagues a lot I shot Carbon Express 3D 300's. During a practice session one afternoon I shot for a few hours non stop at 40 yards. I know people are going to try to call bullchit but I don't care. Out of all of those shots only one arrow landed outside of a 2" dot. That miss was purely operator error. That kind of accuracy demands tight tolerances. +/- .005 on straightness and +/- 5 grains on weight ain't going to cut it. Your spine has to match your bow dead nuts also. I'm talking getting every little thing right down to the grain. When everything is right and you make a bad shot then you can't blame it on nothing else but yourself.


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

If you plan to shoot any field archery events, I'd go with the 3D's

If you're shooting under 50y. There isn't a difference.

I use the Regulars as my short target sacrificial arrows in field.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

One thing to consider, the majority of the time if you take an arrow listed at .005-.006 straightness deviation and trim an inch off the nock end, the cut to length, you'll end up with an arrow closer to .001-.002 since deviation is measured on full length arrows. That'll save you a few bones too .


----------



## CDURFEY (May 16, 2009)

wolfman_73 said:


> One thing to consider, the majority of the time if you take an arrow listed at .005-.006 straightness deviation and trim an inch off the nock end, the cut to length, you'll end up with an arrow closer to .001-.002 since deviation is measured on full length arrows. That'll save you a few bones too .


yep...what he said^


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

I don't know what the difference between Lightspeeds and 3D Lightspeeds except the price. But I can say that the Lightspeeds shoot way tighter groups than my Epic Axis arrows.


----------



## deerhunterrick (Mar 11, 2011)

So what you guys are saying is that I should stop using my Gamegetters and switch to Lightingspeeds if I want to get tighter groups? My Gamegetters seem to kill deer pretty good, but I don't take shots over 30 or so feet. Hope my wife will let me have some of that money she's sitting on cause I looked everywhere else and can't find any. Got my Gamegetters at a garage sale for $10 for 10 of them.They fly pretty good. I can keep 4 or 5 in a pie plate size at almost 15 yards. Should I shorten them some,the guy at Walmart said my draw was 27" and my drawing is 50 pounder. The numbers on the tube are 2419 and are 33" long ,he said it was good to let the arrow flex when I plucked the string.Is this ok or should I change the sight to match the arrow if I get some of them Lightingspeeds you all are takin' bout. Oh I forgot my tubes are black and brown camo too,do that make any difference? That guy said they were pretty good tubes.


----------



## Harperman (Sep 3, 2006)

deerhunterrick said:


> So what you guys are saying is that I should stop using my Gamegetters and switch to Lightingspeeds if I want to get tighter groups? My Gamegetters seem to kill deer pretty good, but I don't take shots over 30 or so feet. Hope my wife will let me have some of that money she's sitting on cause I looked everywhere else and can't find any. Got my Gamegetters at a garage sale for $10 for 10 of them.They fly pretty good. I can keep 4 or 5 in a pie plate size at almost 15 yards. Should I shorten them some,the guy at Walmart said my draw was 27" and my drawing is 50 pounder. The numbers on the tube are 2419 and are 33" long ,he said it was good to let the arrow flex when I plucked the string.Is this ok or should I change the sight to match the arrow if I get some of them Lightingspeeds you all are takin' bout. Oh I forgot my tubes are black and brown camo too,do that make any difference? That guy said they were pretty good tubes.


L.O.L.....Nice cast, but the bait is rigged so that it is too easy to see the hook........Ya gotta at least make it somewhat believable................Harperman


----------



## deerhunterrick (Mar 11, 2011)

To the light my friend, to the light:angel: Actually have been wondering the same thing about the 3D's opposed the lightspeeds.We change up better fast and have been staying with the lightspeeeds or cheethas trying to keep the weight down. The older Redlines were great at 40# and 24" but they are bout gone in my part of the world.
I used to shoot the X-10's but like the McKinney's you need a partime job to pay for them now. Now some much worried about the speed, as the accuracy they have on a consistancy level. 20 yards almost anything will get you into the 11 ring, but push it to 45 on out and things change fast. Wish they would go back to approximately 65 and weed out the true archers.


----------

